# Wow, look at the timing / luck on this photo!



## Parker219 (May 10, 2016)

I was practicing my wasp photos in my backyard and didn't even notice the bug ON the wasp eye until I uploaded the photos in to lightroom.

This was at f/20, so the shutter speed is 1/30 which is a little slow for hand held macro, so I eventually adjusted my settings, however I thought the this was pretty lucky to get, so I am posting.

1. 







2.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2016)

Kewl

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 10, 2016)

Nice is it another baby wasp on its eye


----------



## s.smith (May 11, 2016)

Beautiful for sure!


----------



## otherprof (May 11, 2016)

Parker219 said:


> I was practicing my wasp photos in my backyard and didn't even notice the bug ON the wasp eye until I uploaded the photos in to lightroom.
> 
> This was at f/20, so the shutter speed is 1/30 which is a little slow for hand held macro, so I eventually adjusted my settings, however I thought the this was pretty lucky to get, so I am posting.
> 
> ...


----------



## k5MOW (May 11, 2016)

Wow that is an awesome shot.


----------



## Parker219 (May 11, 2016)

Thank You everyone.

The photo I was really going after was a nice shot of a wasp mouth.

Which leads me to the question, are you glad the wasp STINGS and doesn't BITE?


3.


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2016)

I have never seen another photo quite like yours. Seems like a pretty rare type of subject to have captured! Nice going.


----------



## davholla (May 12, 2016)

Well done an unusual and good set of photos


----------



## PhotoriousMe (May 13, 2016)

Amazing!!


----------

